# Ball turner 2.



## big o (Sep 10, 2020)

Copied this design,with some minor changes. Different diameters
       can be made by moving the center post.(piece shown is plastic).


----------



## Aukai (Sep 10, 2020)

Cool


----------



## tweinke (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice! One question how did you get the tool on center?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 11, 2020)

Shave the bottom to specs?


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 11, 2020)

How does it swivel around when bolted to the cross slide? The post is in the same position in all the pictures.


----------



## big o (Sep 11, 2020)

Tool-post base was shaved. Mounting bolts to cross-slide are slightly loose to allow
      base to pivot.
       big o.


----------

